# TheCoffeeTweet: Very clever piece of marketing - http://producten.hema.nl/



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

TheCoffeeTweet: Very clever piece of marketing - http://producten.hema.nl/

More...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pure genius - a must see!


----------

